# The Anchovy Procedure



## jjjaworski (May 12, 2012)

I have a worn out thumb joint and am looking into the corrective surgery for it. It is rather painful after any amount of turning so I am a bit concerned.

The procedure is called  the  " Anchovy Procedure " and I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with this medical procedure, or knows of anyone that has had it done.

My referring Doctor told me it was something to have done when one is looking at retirement as it will limit the use of the thumb.  basically he told me not to expect to be able to do the things I am now doing.

The procedure involves taking a small section of tendon and packing it around the worn joint. Like packing a wheel bearing. 

My on-line research doesn't support the referring Doctor's opinion but I thought I might ask this large group of working class folks as well.

Jim


----------



## triw51 (May 12, 2012)

I would ask a hand specialist.  I know one in Flagstaff and would recomend him but get more than one opinion


----------



## Xander (May 13, 2012)

jjjaworski said:


> I have a worn out thumb joint and am looking into the corrective surgery for it. It is rather painful after any amount of turning so I am a bit concerned.
> 
> The procedure is called the " Anchovy Procedure " and I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with this medical procedure, or knows of anyone that has had it done.
> 
> ...


 
Hi. My room mate has had this procedure done on both thumbs with great results. She has full use of her thumbs. If your doctor has said you will have less mobility I would suggest looking for a second opinion or perhaps another surgeon. Feel free to ask more questions and I will be happy to pass on what I can.


----------



## jjjaworski (May 13, 2012)

Hi. My room mate has had this procedure done on both thumbs with great results. She has full use of her thumbs. If your doctor has said you will have less mobility I would suggest looking for a second opinion or perhaps another surgeon. Feel free to ask more questions and I will be happy to pass on what I can.[/QUOTE]

Thanks. I have been hearing a lot more positive answers like this than any negative ones. I'm guess the referring doctor is not trying to guarantee anything, malpractice and all that. 

I will be consulting with someone else for the surgery and see what he has to say. My referring doctor doesn't perform this type of surgery anymore.

Jim


----------



## Haynie (May 13, 2012)

Sounds like what my dad had done before Christmas.  He is more than happy with his range of motion.  I would look for a second opinion.


----------



## Tom T (May 13, 2012)

My husband showed me your post because it sounds like the procedure I had done a couple of years ago. My basal joint (the one closest to the wrist) had been completely destroyed by arthritis.  The bones in my hand would actually slide in and out of place, very painful! I have an excellent orthopedic surgeon who specializes in hands and he recommended the joint replacement using tendon from my forearm.  The surgery took about 2 hours and I spent 7 weeks in a cast.  After that, I did physical therapy for about 8 weeks.  My thumb works perfectly and I can't tell any difference between my hands.  I never have pain and it's as strong as it was before. I have full range of motion and use it just like I do the other hand.  I never think about my hand anymore! I was 55 when I had it done.  I would highly recommend the procedure, just make sure you have a really good hand surgeon.  Also be sure you find a good physical therapist specializing in hands. You will have to teach your hand how to do what you tell it again.  Good luck!


----------



## mbbuffalorn (May 13, 2012)

*anchovy procedure*

I had this same surgery about 9 years ago.  I had a lot of pain prior to the procedure, but am now pain free.  I do not ntice any limited range of motion.  The only thing is that I dont have as much grip strength in that hand.  Would I do it again?  Absolutely yes!!  The surgeon who did mine was a hand specialist, and I recommend that if you choose to go ahead with the procedure that it only be done by someone who has done a bunch of them.  Hope this helps.


----------



## jjjaworski (May 13, 2012)

Many thanks to those that have had this surgery and their comments. I appreciate this very much.

I was pretty confident it was the thing to do regardless of what I was told by the first doctor I saw.

My research on-line also proves this out. Getting these type of responses from "real folks" cements my thoughts about getting this done. Sometimes internet searches can be misleading when you have no idea who posted it.

Since I work at a University, the Summer is the best time for me to have this work done.

Now I have to get on the stick and get some work done before the surgery and recovery time. 

Jim


----------

